# Micronor



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

Does anyone have any experience with Micronor? It's a progesterone only birth control pill, which I'm taking for endometriosis. Since I started taking it, I have gained a lot of weight, more than usual. Plus I feel bloated all the time. I'm thinking of switching back to a combination BC pill. Unfortunately the combo pill doesn't control the pain like the Micronor does.What has been your experience? Any suggestions?Thanks,Serenity


----------

